# Moor sub troll



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

what kind of tape can I get locally for redoing the rigger cable connection to the probe
It is some kind of waterproof electrical tape
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.moorelectronics.com/Manuals/SUB-TROLL-INST2.pdf

See step 5. You could use any waterproof electrical tape.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Lundy said:


> http://www.moorelectronics.com/Manuals/SUB-TROLL-INST2.pdf
> 
> See step 5. You could use any waterproof electrical tape.


Thanks Lundy


----------

